# EM OC'ing (lol)



## Timber Wolf (May 17, 2010)

I'd just love to OC my CPU. It's 1,8 Ghz but I know it can go WAY more. Only problem is that is sits in an E-Machines board, and the bios is locked. Is there a way to OC this thing?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes and no. They offer programs that can be downloaded to overclock with but they very rarely work and its not recommended to OC an OEM pc do too the small case and you don't have a proper cpu cooler.


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Actualy I have a modded case, with a razorthin sink and an AMD cooln'nquiet fan. I have the tolerance set to 1 and it rarely ever speeds up. (Setting the tolerance lower on this board makes it less tollerant to heat, I.E. the fan goes faster for lower temps.). My core never EVER tops 40 (104 F) degrees. And that's during the day when the blazing sun hits the back of the case making the air intake hot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Aftermarket OC'ing utilities are never advised.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If you want to overclock then don't buy OEM machines. They have locked Bios's and in most cases, poor power supplies and even worse cooling capabilities.


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> If you want to overclock then don't buy OEM machines. They have locked Bios's and in most cases, poor power supplies and even worse cooling capabilities.


lol, I bought an OEM yah, but I gutted it all accept for the mobo. I have a Xion 800 watt power supply :grin:
As for the BIOS I've heard that it's possible to unlock it, any idiea how? :4-dontkno


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Timber Wolf said:


> lol, I bought an OEM yah, but I gutted it all accept for the mobo. I have a Xion 800 watt power supply :grin:
> As for the BIOS I've heard that it's possible to unlock it, any idiea how? :4-dontkno


That's better for sure! :smile: From what I hear it is possible, but it is hard finding the proper Bios. If it doesn't work, you'll have a big paper weight!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Aftermarket Bios are not the same as the OEM Bios so there is probably no way to unlock it.
A 1.8GHz CPU is not going to go "way more" even if the Bios was capable.
Xion PSU's are pretty low quality.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I know that Tyree! He asked if it's possible and it is! I don't and am not recommending it though. A Xion Psu is better than the the stock emachine one. I also know that Xion Psu's are poor quality.


----------

